# 2015 Stoner Fury Suzuki 250SS



## Wackem’ (Oct 2, 2021)

2015 Stoner Fury powered by Suzuki 250 SS sitting on Coastline trailer. 27k For more info call or text 8three2 4five4-1204


----------



## Wackem’ (Oct 2, 2021)

SOLD Please remove.


----------

